# missing \windows\system32\l_intl.nls HELP!!!



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a pc running xp home addition, well was running xp home edition. I turend my computer on a got "missing or corrupt file \windows\system32\l_intl.nls" and reccomends to insert the xp disk and do a repair install. so i try a repair install and every windows cd i use does not go past the option of letting me repair install, the disk always freezes. so i took the hard drive out and bought a enclosure so i could hook it up to my other comp through usb so i could copy the file over. So, i hook it up to my other comp and it says the drive is not formatted.

plz help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

you might want this in the Windows 2000/XP area. There is a post very similar to this there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Put the xp cd in the cd drive. Restart the system and enter the bios; make sure the cd is set as the first boot device. Save settings and exit. You should receive a message " To boot from cd press any key" do so.

Choose install from the first menu NOT repair. The next menu will show any previous installs and give you the option to repair them. Let setup do the repair.


Actually it was here in the Hardware too. I hope crjdriver doesn't mind me quoteing him or her. This is his or her reply to a very simular question.


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Put the xp cd in the cd drive. Restart the system and enter the bios; make sure the cd is set as the first boot device. Save settings and exit. You should receive a message " To boot from cd press any key" do so.
> 
> Choose install from the first menu NOT repair. The next menu will show any previous installs and give you the option to repair them. Let setup do the repair.
> 
> Actually it was here in the Hardware too. I hope crjdriver doesn't mind me quoteing him or her. This is his or her reply to a very simular question.


i did that already and that didnt work.
the easiest way is hooking the hard drive up to my other comp, when when i did that it said it wasnt formatted


----------

